# Noise at night.



## Jillb5692 (Feb 13, 2012)

So my hedgie Roxy, like most, loves to run in her wheel at night. The wheel itself is pretty quiet, however, she likes it to make as much noise as humanly possible. So she takes her igloo, litter box, etc.. and moves them up against the wheel so it smashes up against it making a loud noise when she runs. Although it is amusing and I can't help but laugh and smile at her silliness it is also quite annoying when I am trying to sleep at night. If i try to move it back to its original spot she just moves it again. Does anyone else have a hedgehog that does this? Any suggestions on how to make it so she cant move it? My fiance suggested putting Velcro on her igloo and litter box so she can't push it around but I'm not sure if that's a good idea. Any input is greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## alyssinreality (Jan 18, 2012)

In the cage setup thread I have seen people place rocks or other heavy objects on top of the igloo so that they can't move it. Although if I did this I would worry about the hedgie rolling the rock off onto itself so I would maybe place it in a square tupperware or something that would be harder to tip over. 
I haven't tried an igloo with mine yet though so I haven't got to try out this theory. Hopefully someone will be along soon who has experience with this.


----------



## Jillb5692 (Feb 13, 2012)

Yeah, I'm sure shed find a way to knock the rock off and hurt herself. hahaha thank you anyways tho. P.S. Diggory is darling


----------



## alyssinreality (Jan 18, 2012)

Jillb5692 said:


> Yeah, I'm sure shed find a way to knock the rock off and hurt herself. hahaha thank you anyways tho. P.S. Diggory is darling


Thank you 
I'm very proud of that picture in my siggy. It was taken like the second or third night he was home so he was still exhausted and would just sleep on us. Now he is constantly all over the place! :lol:


----------

